# Anyone still using the old style lantern holders ?



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

Or are these holders dinosaurs these days ?


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 5, 2022)

Adam Booth abom79 uses them all the times on his big lathe.  Whenever he uses HSS he holds a holder in his qctp holder.
As someone with an AXA that's not going to happen for me.... but guys with CXA and up should be able to use them for their HSS.

As far as the POST itself... a relic of the past. Guys that have got shapers may need the post if it didn't come with their shaper.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

No
I bet there are applications where they would be beneficial though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> As far as the POST itself... a relic of the past. Guys that have got shapers may need the post if it didn't come with their shaper.


The post is long gone , given away to a member . I have 2 of the old time boring bar holders and 15 or so of the original bars . I'm also staring at 15 or so holders . Just wondering . I like the idea of the usage in a shaper , maybe I should get one 'eh ?


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Haven't used a lantern since the early 80's


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Haven't used a lantern since the early 80's


Me either , other than camping .   I have used the split grooving/parting blade holders and the threading holder once or twice in the past , but it may have been back in the 80s .


----------



## benmychree (Jan 5, 2022)

When I got my 9" Monarch Jr., it came with a set of Armstrong holders, after getting it running and working on some small parts, it came to realize and remember what a PIYA they are to use, especially in adjusting center height; I soon ordered a set of QC Aloris type.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 5, 2022)

I did make a lantern type tool post for my 19" Regal, as sometimes there is not room for the bulk of the Aloris CA tool post, it looks nice on the shelf, but I have not used it yet.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

benmychree said:


> it looks nice on the shelf, but I have not used it yet.


Oh crap , I need to put it on a shelf then , it looks like $hit on the basement floor !


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The post is long gone , given away to a member . I have 2 of the old time boring bar holders and 15 or so of the original bars . I'm also staring at 15 or so holders . Just wondering . I like the idea of the usage in a shaper , maybe I should get one 'eh ?


I thought you were cleaning out... Oh, cleaning out to fit more tools...  I don't know anyone here that can relate to that ... do you?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2022)

The Armstrong type tool holders have the advantage of being able to get into tight spots.  It is also possible to adjust tool rake by repositioning on the rocker instead of having to regrind a tool.  

I have the OEM Armstrong tool holders that came with my Atlas/Craftsman 6x18 which I used for many years.  I don't use them much now as I se4ldom use that lathe.  If I came across a set that would fit my Grizzly 602, I would be tempted to buy it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I thought you were cleaning out... Oh, cleaning out to fit more tools... I don't know anyone here that can relate to that ... do you?


Here's the way I look at it Mr. chucker . I could buy a shaper for $700 and store it in the garage for a couple years . I could then sell it AND the lantern crap with it as a package deal for $500 . I'll be way ahead of the game . ( I do this on a high volume basis thus I make the big bucks in the end )


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> If I came across a set that would fit my Grizzly 602, I would be tempted to buy it.


Not sure what size that is ?


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's the way I look at it Mr. chucker . I could buy a shaper for $700 and store it in the garage for a couple years . I could then sell it AND the lantern crap with it as a package deal for $500 . I'll be way ahead of the game . ( I do this on a high volume basis thus I make the big bucks in the end )


I understand. I've been down that road a few times.. telling my wife that's worth way more.. I buy it... I lose money.... by holding onto it until no one wants it anymore...  It's a great way to get rich with junk that our wive's gets to clean out when we are gone.

edit: mine keeps asking me to make a list so when I'm gone she knows how much to ask for things... I think she wants to get rid of me.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 5, 2022)

I got the original one with my Hardinge and only used it when I was de-rusting the 4 way but now I have a quick change so both of those will probably not be used again.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

VINTAGE CRAFTSMAN ATLAS DUNLOP STYLE LATHE METAL CUTTING Parts   | eBay
					

I think this is Dunlop Atlas Craftsman.



					www.ebay.com
				




Maybe I'll just hold on to them after seeing this . The buyer may need a set !   I love his last sentence in the description !


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> VINTAGE CRAFTSMAN ATLAS DUNLOP STYLE LATHE METAL CUTTING Parts   | eBay
> 
> 
> I think this is Dunlop Atlas Craftsman.
> ...


I see crazy ebay buyer.... look at the price... INSANE seller.

only needs motor???? Only needs everything but the chuck and bed.
What a joke. but at 9,350.00 it's a bargain.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 5, 2022)

I use mine with a boring bar. But it's the only option I have right now. I like them fine. I thought I had a few. But I can't find them now. I guess I don't use them after all.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 5, 2022)

I'd like to think he meant $9.35


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> VINTAGE CRAFTSMAN ATLAS DUNLOP STYLE LATHE METAL CUTTING Parts   | eBay
> 
> 
> I think this is Dunlop Atlas Craftsman.
> ...


Ahh, there's that vintage thing again.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> VINTAGE CRAFTSMAN ATLAS DUNLOP STYLE LATHE METAL CUTTING Parts   | eBay
> 
> 
> I think this is Dunlop Atlas Craftsman.
> ...


A bargain at twice the price!


woodchucker said:


> I see crazy ebay buyer.... look at the price... INSANE seller.
> 
> only needs motor???? Only needs everything but the chuck and bed.
> What a joke. but at 9,350.00 it's a bargain.


Dunlop? maybe its for making tires ---


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 5, 2022)

jwmay said:


> I'd like to think he meant $9.35


me too.. but I don't think so..


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

benmychree said:


> When I got my 9" Monarch Jr., it came with a set of Armstrong holders, after getting it running and working on some small parts, it came to realize and remember what a PIYA they are to use, especially in adjusting center height; I soon ordered a set of QC Aloris type.


I have to come to the wine country to see your shop!
A 9” Monarch calls to me.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2022)

benmychree said:


> A bargain at twice the price!
> 
> Dunlop? maybe its for making tires ---


Maybe the decimal point is in the wrong place. I can see a $9.30 value. Free shipping.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2022)

I use my lantern tool post all the time on my small lathe.  I love it.  Quickly grind a HSS toll and start cutting.  Quick and easy.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 5, 2022)

I’m not getting rid of mine, got a good selection of Armstrong holders and the lantern with my 12x36.

Is the BXA easier, yes it is. But I’m sure there will be a time I’m glad to have the lantern.

John


----------



## vocatexas (Jan 5, 2022)

I still use the lantern post on my 14 1/2 inch South Bend. The 36 inch Lodge and Shipley came with one as well. I haven't decided if I'll keep in on that machine when I get it going or not.


----------



## Kevin T (Jan 5, 2022)

I have used "The Bishop" to get me out of all kinds of turning problems. I have a really nice set of tooling to go with it and I keep it in the special drawer until I run out of options for a planned operation(s). It has saved me too many times to sell it for the small amount it would bring....there is nothing that can't be done with it. Recently I made a top closing arm for an Aloris QCTP and had to make adjustments to adjust the clocking. I was using the QCTP post screw as an arbor in a collet and had to use The Bishop to get 'er done...saved the day!


----------



## gonzo (Jan 6, 2022)

I have not used mine since I got a QC but I am saving them for when ( if ) the QC proves to be inadequate in the future.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's the way I look at it Mr. chucker . I could buy a shaper for $700 and store it in the garage for a couple years . I could then sell it AND the lantern crap with it as a package deal for $500 . I'll be way ahead of the game . ( I do this on a high volume basis thus I make the big bucks in the end )


You should become a politician in your retirement.  You already are familiar with the kind of math they use.

As a side note I do have several Williams and Armstrong lantern post tool holders and use them on occasion.  I have a few for my Seneca Falls 10" lathe, and some for my AMMCO shaper.  As RJSakowski mentioned they do work better in some tight places.  They don't get used all that often, but often enough that they are worth keeping.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 6, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I see crazy ebay buyer.... look at the price... INSANE seller.
> 
> only needs motor???? Only needs everything but the chuck and bed.
> What a joke. but at 9,350.00 it's a bargain.


Foolish me.  A neighbor gave me an identical machine a few years ago.  It was complete with a stand, motor, and a pile of tooling.  I cleaned it up with the intention of giving it to my nephews.  Unfortunately, mom and dad thought they were still too young.  It sat in the shop for about a year before I gave it to a young fellow just getting into the hobby.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 6, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Ahh, there's that vintage thing again.


For grins and giggles I looked at the other "bargains" that seller has to offer on eBay.  One man's trash . . .  Everything from this seller is either in the $9K or $900 range.  Doubt he/she has to go to the post office very often.

Bruce


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 6, 2022)

I think the guy is a prankster, or a total D-Bag... 
Since I find nothing funny, lets rule out the former.. he's a D-Bag...


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 6, 2022)

And getting back on topic, "NO", I do not use my lantern style tool post on my Clausing 5418 lathe.  It's equipped with a BXA QCTP from All Industrial Tool supply (wedge type).  Another reason is my shop "organization" . . .  Here's where the Armstrong tool holders set in the Clausing box on a storage rack at the end of the lathe.  And before anyone asks, "NO", I'm not interested in selling it even though I don't use it!

Bruce


Armstrong tool holders are in the steel box at the green arrow



So to get to the tool holders, I have to move all of this . . .




Which lets me get to this . . .






And because you never get in trouble making fun of yourself, the thought occurred to me "where the heck is the lantern itself???"  It took 20 minutes of pulling other stuff off that storage rack, but voila, FINALLY found it!




Glad I won't have to go through that again, lantern/base & wedge are now stored in the tool holder box!  Thought I was going to have a fun project for the Tormach CNC mill cutting a dished washer!


----------



## Kevin T (Jan 6, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> View attachment 391095


A fine assortment. Looks like my kit, only I don't have the nice box!


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 6, 2022)

I pulled mine out a while ago, thinking I should sell it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Never really made up my mind.


----------



## ericc (Jan 6, 2022)

I made a lantern tool post during some idle forge time.  It came in really useful twice.  Once was for cutting a shallow dish by rotating the compound spigot (doesn't really work with a block tool holder) and the other time was to cut an acme thread for my cross feed screw with the traditional follower rest.  The lantern could get to the correct place.  I could have probably fabricated a more offset follower rest, but the lantern worked great.  Saved me some argon.  Actually, the lantern tool post was easy to set up, easy to get to the correct height with the rocker piece, and plenty rigid for the job.  It was a pleasure to use.  I recently got a grab box full of lathe tools and it contained nearly a full set of Armstrong tool holders along with duplicates, bits, boring bars and rockers.  I'll probably nearly never use any of them, but they look nice in the box.  For 99% of uses, the QCTP works just fine, and I seem to prefer it, but there's really nothing wrong with the lantern.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 13, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I think the guy is a prankster, or a total D-Bag...
> Since I find nothing funny, lets rule out the former.. he's a D-Bag...


More likely a drug dealer.  Selling obvious junk for just under $10k is an easy way to launder money.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't use the lantern holder, but the carbide armstrong L/S/R holders (those without the builtin up/down angle) are perfect for use in a shaper.  I have quite a few for just that purpose!


----------



## ramsay (Jan 22, 2022)

Use lantern with Armstrong holders all the time on my 1941 LeBlond.. I have Aloris for both of my lathes and they are good for inserts and hard materials but mostly just use hi speed I grind myself in my rocker tool post....


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 22, 2022)

Running a Craftsman/Atlas 12X36, I normally use an AXA QCTP. *BUT*, there is the rare occasion where the lantern post is a better "fit" for what I'm working on. One that comes to mind is when I was cutting down disk brake rotors to get the hub and a small flange, scrapping the outer part of the rotor. Wheels for a large scale model train. . . I'm sure the outer part could be used somewhere, but the scrapping was a "political" move as much as anything. I couldn't find anything that would reach into the recess on the cast iron rotors so reverted to a lantern post. I don't keep a "proper" selection of tool holders, just what I got with the machine. And one I bought, used. They just sit there in case they are ever needed.

.


----------



## mickri (Jan 23, 2022)

I rarely use mine.  But when I need it it is the only thing that works.  The last time I used it I needed to make the base of my norman QCTP flat and 90 degrees to the post.  The only thing that would fit in the tight space without hitting the chuck was the lantern with an angled tool holder.  It was the right tool for the job.

People bad mouth the lantern tool holders.  But they did the job for decades.  And are still being used when the need arises.  Winky's Workshop has several videos on making an improved version.

The 4 way tool holders also get bad mouthed frequently.  Yet they can be a great time saver when set up properly.  I have been toying with making one for my norman QCTP.  I mostly use 4 tool bits.  Turning, threading, boring and parting.  One of these days I will put some time into it to see what I can come up with.


----------



## addertooth (Jan 23, 2022)

This thread makes me feel old.  I got started on a 4-way post, and remembered how amazing it was to go to a lantern post, and not have to play the "shim game" as much.  When I got the first lathe for my garage-shop, I remember seeing a Quick Change Tool Post (QTCP) as an option and ordered it without a moment's hesitation.  I had one of those "where have you been all my life" moments when I saw it.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 23, 2022)

I have my lantern tool holders, tool post and rocker carefully stored away in a cigar box waiting for that time when they fit the task better than a QCTP.  I have not touched them in years.


----------

